# Surreal Photo's



## JackGC (Nov 19, 2009)

I've recently constructed some surreal photographs with inspiration of Dave Mckean, and here they are 
Please, any tips or views are most welcome











Heres my jpgmag and flickr account 
JPG: People: Jack Carvosso
Flickr: JackGC's Photostream


----------



## loopy (Nov 19, 2009)

Very cool. I like both of these, especially the second one.


----------



## JackGC (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks loopy  I can't wait to print


----------



## Loki (Nov 19, 2009)

very dark, great job


----------



## indeedies (Nov 19, 2009)

Seems like you're a master at the post processing phase of things .  Very cool effects.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome! Love #2. #1 reminds me of a drawing I did.


----------



## JackGC (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm glad to see all the positive feedback! thanks everyone


----------



## Mtalicarox (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great - without going into too much detail - were those actual pictures? and what type of editing did you have to do to get them to look like that?

(i don't want to steal your secrets - hense the not a lot of detail needed - I'm just curious as to how one would create something like that)


----------



## JackGC (Nov 19, 2009)

Mtalicarox said:


> Looks great - without going into too much detail - were those actual pictures? and what type of editing did you have to do to get them to look like that?
> 
> (i don't want to steal your secrets - hense the not a lot of detail needed - I'm just curious as to how one would create something like that)



firstly i got a huge knife, and cut my chest open and found some bars there and ... haha i joke i joke.
i used a variety of scans, photographs and photoshop editing  the scans gave the texture and detail


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 19, 2009)

very good stuff!
as a big fan of processing, i think these are awesome.
nicely done.


----------



## tday01 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice Editing... Subject matter...A little on the dark side... Anything you don't want us to know about buried in your back yard?


----------



## taskoni (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice! Hmmm, I am jealous


----------



## WimFoto (Nov 19, 2009)

in particular i like that crumbled paper background on 2. 
in general, as been said, they are excellent, very crea


----------



## TJ K (Nov 19, 2009)

2 kind of reminds me of some sort of cave man cave painting. Cool stuff.
tj


----------



## Layspeed (Nov 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:  Some skill you have there.


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 20, 2009)

Those are crazy! :thumbup:


----------



## JackGC (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow! thanks for all the comments  
Maybe I should create some more like this!


----------



## yoballer914 (Nov 20, 2009)

Like whats been said, all around cool photos good job! They will look great printed


----------



## Mtalicarox (Nov 27, 2009)

JackGC said:


> Mtalicarox said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great - without going into too much detail - were those actual pictures? and what type of editing did you have to do to get them to look like that?
> ...


 well it looks awesome!


----------



## Rex76 (Nov 28, 2009)

These are NOT the kind of photos I like at all but your technique/skill/creativity is outstanding.


----------



## Provo (Nov 28, 2009)

I like these images it reminds me of a video poster like. Resident evil


----------

